# Stick your hand in here, I dare ya....



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Somebody's been digging in the roadbed again! I kicked some rocks down the holes and the sounds coming back up didn't sound too friendly.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Y'all got Badgers out there?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Badger I'd say


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I triple dog dare you stack


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Around here, that would be a groundhog den. Tell tale sign is the two holes.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

50% chance you reach in and get the tail end and you can just drag the thing out...50% odds are pretty good...go for it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Drop an oxygen acetylene bomb in and see what pops out really pissed off.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> I triple dog dare you stack





PaMike said:


> 50% chance you reach in and get the tail end and you can just drag the thing out...50% odds are pretty good...go for it.


Y'all got bigger balls than I do. I am awfully attached to my fingers.... pun intended


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Shot gun in one hand and a propane weed burner in the other! Heat it up and top him off wjen it comes out.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

skyrydr2 said:


> Shot gun in one hand and a propane weed burner in the other! Heat it up and top him off wjen it comes out.


Boy that is serious! Like it. Many years ago helped a guy a work trying to kill rats under grain bin slab. We thought we had all holes filled in before he inserted tube into one and punctured the gas can used to sterilize tobacco seed bed. Those rates came though what we had used to block the holes and bout knocked us down.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When I was a youngun, we had a little black boy down the road (named "pookey", no kiddin') they didn't have much, certainly no gun, but he would come down to our house and we would "play"... one of the things we did was go out to where the burn pile was to shoot rats.....pookey was our sheet metal lifter, he would lift pieces of sheet metal while we shot the rats running out from under....pookey was a stupid, brave soul......he paid the price more than once, he was purty handy to have around when dad wanted to castrate hogs too . He woulda stuck his hand down in that hole....and we woulda been giggling the whole time


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> 50% chance you reach in and get the tail end and you can just drag the thing out...50% odds are pretty good...go for it.


Ummm, probably not!!! 
You grab anything like that by the tail and it's gonna turn around and bite you before you let go!!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Don't tell Stack! I wanted to see what would happen...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> When I was a youngun, we had a little black boy down the road (named "pookey", no kiddin') they didn't have much, certainly no gun, but he would come down to our house and we would "play"... one of the things we did was go out to where the burn pile was to shoot rats.....pookey was our sheet metal lifter, he would lift pieces of sheet metal while we shot the rats running out from under....pookey was a stupid, brave soul......he paid the price more than once, he was purty handy to have around when dad wanted to castrate hogs too . He woulda stuck his hand down in that hole....and we woulda been giggling the whole time


Man I needed a laugh tonight...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Don't tell Stack! I wanted to see what would happen...


I'm thinking probably a trip to the emergency room??? A bunch of stitches and maybe tetanus or rabies shots????


----------

